# Mailfehler: Must issue a STARTTLS command first



## ereuter (3. Dez. 2012)

Hallo,

ich bekomme nachfolgenden Fehler wenn ich versuche, an meinen neu installierten Server eine Email zu senden.

Connected to (IP) but sender was rejected.
Remote host said: 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first

Ich habe den Server nach folgender Anleitung installiert:


The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials

Versuche ich mit Roundcube (das habe ich notgedrungen aus einer anderen Anleitung) eine Email zu schicken, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

SMTP Fehler  (530): Der Absender "me@mydomain.info" konnte nicht  gesetzt werden (5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo ich einen Fehler gemacht habe?

Beste Grüße

Elisabeth


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2012)

Poste bitte die vollständigen Fehlermeldungen aus dem mail.log.


----------



## ereuter (4. Dez. 2012)

Hallo,

die mail.log ist leer - ich hoffe, du meinst die /var/log/mail.log.

Ebenso leer ist die mail.err, mail.info und mail.warn.

Beste Grüße

Elisabeth


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2012)

Starte mal bitte postfix neu und versuch dann nochmla eine mail zu senden und schau danach wieder ins mail.log. Wenn es dann immer noch leer ist, dann verbindet sich Dein Programm wahrscheinlich mit einem anderen Server.


----------



## ereuter (4. Dez. 2012)

Das hat leider auch nicht geholfen.

mailq meldet folgendes:

F0E0B800CE401      907 Tue Dec  4 11:00:01  www-data@myhost.info
(delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
www-data@myhost.info

Ich fürchte, ich werde den Server einfach noch einmal zurücksetzen und hoffe, dass ich nicht noch einmal den gleichen Fehler mache.

Beste Grüße

Elisabeth


----------



## Till (4. Dez. 2012)

Amavisd ist bei Dir nicht gestartet. Starte ihn bitte mal neu mit:

/etc/init.d/amavis restart


----------



## ereuter (4. Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank, das war richtig, aber jetzt zeigt mailq

said: 421 4.3.2 Service shutting down, closing channel

Ich habe ich den Server zurückgesetzt, damit ich dich nicht mit 100 Fehlermeldungen nerven muss.

Beste Grüße

Elisabeth


----------



## ereuter (4. Dez. 2012)

Das mit dem Neu-Installieren habe ich jetzt gemacht, und habe wieder das Problem, dass amavis wieder nicht startet - und zwar ohne Fehlermeldung.

Das einzige was ich nicht nach Anleitung gemacht habe ist die Installation von Squirrelmail und habe statt dessen roundcube installiert.


Da ich in mailq wieder 

(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)

erhalten habe.

Wenn ich amavis starte, bringt er zwar keine Fehlermeldung, aber laufen tut es dann auch nicht, und eine /var/log/amavis.log gibt es auch nicht.

Jetzt habe ich squirrelmail auch noch nach der Anleitung nachinstalliert, aber geholfen hat das auch nicht, oder ist es ein Problem wenn man das nach ispconfig3 macht? 

Darf man den Squirrelmail-Teil nicht auslassen oder ist das ohnehin irrelevant?

Beste Grüße

Elisabeth


----------



## nowayback (4. Dez. 2012)

was sagt denn die ausgabe von:


```
ps aux | grep amavis
```
und dazu gleich noch die ausgabe der iptables um sicherzustellen, dass der port nicht geblockt ist:


```
iptables -L
```
Grüße


----------



## ereuter (4. Dez. 2012)

Ausgabe von ps:


```
postfix  27595  0.0  0.6  56824  3524 ?        S    16:45   0:00 smtp -n amavis -t unix -u -c -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200 -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
postfix  27596  0.0  0.6  56824  3528 ?        S    16:45   0:00 smtp -n amavis -t unix -u -c -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200 -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes
root     29477  0.0  0.1   7552   852 pts/70   S+   16:45   0:00 grep amavis
```
Das sieht natürlich so aus, als ob amavis ohnehin laufen würde, wenngleich /etc/init.d/amavis status behauptet: could not access PID file for amavisd ... failed

Bei iptables ergibt sich folgendes:

```
FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.32-5-vserver-amd64/modules.dep: No such file or directory
iptables v1.4.8: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Permission denied (you must be root)
Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
```
Dass es sich um ein Firewall-Problem handeln könnte, hätte ich nicht gedacht, weil ich auch lokal keine Email senden kann. Kann es sein, dass das ein Problem mit dem virtuellen Server ist?

Mailq gibt wieder folgenden Fehler aus: 

(connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)

Und zwar sowohl wenn ich von außen etwas sende, oder von der Mailbox nach außen oder auch intern sende.

Eigentlich brauche ich auf diesem Server weder irgendeine Verschlüsselung beim Mailen und ich brauche auch von extern nicht mailen können, sondern nur über php und das Webmail sollte bei einer Mailbox funktionieren. Virenscanner und Spamerkennung brauche ich eigentlich auch nicht, und habe ich bei der Mailbox auch deaktiviert.

Beste Grüße

Elisabeth


----------



## ereuter (4. Dez. 2012)

Ich habe jetzt den Rechner neu gestartet und jetzt kommt eine andere Fehlermeldung:

(host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 Error in processing, id=13072-02, virus_scan FAILED: AV: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED (in reply to end of DATA command))

Ich habe eigentlich für die Mailbox den Spamfilter (und damit wohl auch den Virenscanner) auf nicht aktiviert gesetzt.

Kann es sein, dass der Rechner zu wenig Speicher hat - es sind nur 512 MByte ohne Auslagerungsdatei. Wie viel ist denn Minimum, damit das System rund läuft?

Beste Grüße

Elisabeth


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2012)

Der Fehler besagt dass clamav nicht läzft, starte den bitte mal neu.



> Kann es sein, dass der Rechner zu wenig Speicher hat - es sind nur 512 MByte ohne Auslagerungsdatei. Wie viel ist denn Minimum, damit das System rund läuft?


das ist etwas arg wenig und kann die Probleme erklären, für ein vollständiges Setup brauchst Du an sich mindestens 1 GB RAM.


----------



## ereuter (5. Dez. 2012)

Vielen Dank,

scheinbar ist wirklich der Speicher das Problem ich habe zwar vorher gesucht, aber nirgendwo eine Minimalanforderung gefunden. Leider kann ich auch keine Auslagerungsdatei machen, weil er mir das swapon nicht machen lässt.

Jetzt habe ich in /etc/postfix/main.cf die Zeilen


```
#content_filter = amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
#receive_override_options = no_address_mappings
```
auskommentiert und mit


```
update-rc.d -f clamav-daemon remove
update-rc.d -f clamav-freshclam remove
update-rc.d -f spamassassin remove
update-rc.d -f amavis remove
```
die Spam- bzw. Virendienste rausgeschmissen, die ich ohnehin nicht brauche und nach einem Neustart des Servers funktioniert es jetzt einwandfrei. Es werden ca. 150 MByte an freien RAM angezeigt, und ich hoffe das reicht, damit ich den Server nicht updaten muss.

Beste Grüße

Elisabeth


----------



## Till (5. Dez. 2012)

Ohne die Mailfilter könnte es mit 500MB Ram gehen, wenn Du nicht zu viele Websites drauf hostest. Der Mail- und Antivirusfilter braucht so viel RAM da er die Filterregeln im Arbeitsspeicher bereit hält.


----------

